
Ask HN: Would you pay for a static asset manager? - tossymembership
Since we were changing quite a few static images for my startup like the image on the landing page etc, we developed a simple interface to manage and update static images without changing code. I was wondering if this could actually become a SAAS since it seemed like a problem some companies might have but not sure how big of a problem it is! Bring on your thoughts and comments :)
======
Tomte
What does that do? Replace images with other images under the same file name
(so the CMS doesn't notice the swap)?

~~~
tossymembership
We have a JavaScript library which makes adding new assets as simple as adding
normal assets. You could also replace existing old assets on the same page by
matching the old src from the dashboard. Alternatively we also generate a
static URL that can dynamically return the correct asset.

